# Regular Season Game 67 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Philadelphia 76ers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(41-25)/(26-40)*

When/Where:
*Sunday, March 18, 5:00 p.m.*
*Wachovia Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Miller / Green / Iguodala / Hunter / Dalembert*



*PREVIEW

Juwan Howard is no longer in the starting lineup and his minutes have taken a slight dip since Yao Ming returned from a broken leg almost two weeks ago.

Howard, however, doesn't have any gripes.

"I just love playing," Howard said. "I'm doing whatever the team needs. That's my job."

He's still doing it well.

The Rockets have been benefiting from Howard's steady play ever since Yao Ming went down in December. But now, they're getting the forward's production from the bench.

After starting 32 straight games, Howard was replaced in the starting lineup by Chuck Hayes when Yao rejoined the starting lineup on March 5. The Rockets opted for the change at power forward because the front court rotation fits best with the defensive-minded Hayes aligned with Yao and Howard earning time alongside Dikembe Mutombo.

Howard's response to losing his starting job?

Instead of griping over lost minutes, the reserve forward has become the Rockets' most consistent performer off the bench, averaging 10.3 points and 4.3 rebounds over the past six games. Before missing a hook shot in Wednesday's win over the Clippers, Howard had even made 13 consecutive shots over one stretch.

He'll resume his reserve role Sunday when the Rockets visit the Philadelphia 76ers at Wachovia Center.

"It is something to praise and something to expect when guys give you whatever they got in the roles that they're asked to play," Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said. "He certainly does that. Obviously, like any player, he would rather continue to start. But I really respect his level of preparation. He's always prepared to play well."

Howard is preparing for a slightly different role now that he is coming off the bench.

While Yao was out, the veteran forward was asked to provide the Rockets with some much-needed low-post scoring. He could hit his short hook shot over opponents after backing them down and provided some range at the position by consistently knocking down 18-footers.

But as a reserve, Howard sees himself trying to supply more of a jolt whenever he enters a game.

"My role has changed since Yao has come back," Howard said. "When I was a starter, I was in more to provide some offensive punch inside and spread the floor out when Tracy (McGrady) is being aggressive in pick-and-roll situations. But since Yao is back, I'm more of a guy trying to provide some energy on the defensive end and add a little scoring off the bench."

Howard, so far, has done just that. After a recent win over Orlando, Van Gundy applauded the forward's effort.

"I thought he gave us really good energy," Van Gundy said.

Howard's playing time has decreased. Since being replaced in the starting lineup, the forward is averaging 21.5 minutes after playing less than 30 minutes only seven times in the previous 32 games. Howard, though, just wants to do his role.

"I'm just doing what I can to stay in the mix," Howard said.*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets on people!


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

it will be an easy game for ROX.........HOHOHOHOHO


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ztpc_lukui said:


> it will be an easy game for ROX.........HOHOHOHOHO


No game is easy from this point on.... Philly has pulled off some big upsets lately, so we gotta come out ready for this one


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Philly is 8-2 from their last 10. They have been doing pretty well since Iverson was traded to the Nuggets. The Rockets should be fine with the way they have been playing lately.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

the sixers havent been push overs for weeks now. it wont be easy for the rockets at all


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

76ers have been streaking lately.

GOtta watch Miller Iguodala & Dalembert are good players who can beat you if they arent watched carefully.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

as usual, you can try putting this url into your media player, should be working


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

10pt lead
alston 3/3 from the arc
7/9 shooting by Rock


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

26-13 rock...game getting alittle crazy, Van Gundy Timeout


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

32-15 end of the 1st...

Rock pouring it on, Tmac hitting everywhere

Deke' back & got 2 quick rbs....Happy B-day to his daughter!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

that block by Snyder was amazing:worthy:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

52-33 Rock...4mins to half

Synder is Da Man!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

59-40 @ the Half - Rock all the way in this one, so far

12 for Tmac 6assist
12 for Yao 6rbs


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The commentator (NOT sure who it is) but he said the Rockets are the second best shooting three point team in the league.

Does that mean they have made more 3s 28 other sides or that they have a better shooting percentage from downtown than 28 other teams.

Because from where I stand we make lots of 3s but the percentage never seems to be the best.............


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

75-46...wow...Is it safe to say we "own" Philly?!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

87-52

Might aswell put Spanoulis Lucas Novak etc in


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Chuck has been pretty awesome recently


----------



## Skylaars (Apr 2, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> Chuck has been pretty awesome recently



I think that has a lot to do with yao being back.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

if novak, Vspan, & lil' lucas don't get time in the 4th...lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Skylaars said:


> I think that has a lot to do with yao being back.



I always thought Head was the biggest winner in the "Yao back" sweepstakes, but Hayes has been another player lately:lol:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow, 40 pts lead:yay:


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

i just wanted to bet more on this thread............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hayes has been getting lots of double doubles lately. While Juwan barely ever misses a shot anymore.

Yao is a huge influence inside the paint.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Snyder!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I just started watching the game and the Rockets winning 116-71. What happen? :lol:


----------



## Skylaars (Apr 2, 2003)

LOL.. tsaka just posterized some fool


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow, Slam dunk by Tsakalidis


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Whats wrong with Novak????


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

C'mon, I want 50 pts :wink:

Edit: we made it! Thanks, V-Span:yay: :clap2:


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

POINTS IN THE PAINT rockets 50: 8 76ers
maybe more .


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> C'mon, I want 50 pts :wink:
> 
> Edit: we made it! Thanks, V-Span:yay: :clap2:



and they did .


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Well they got the 50point win you wanted.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow!!! 50 Pts!:eek8: :eek8:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

complete ownage!! 3 players with double-doubles, how impressive is that? Wish every game was like this 

What's our record since Yao's been back now?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

THe rockets didnt just push the sixers over, they ran them the hell over. Good game by the rockets


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, and I was out of town... 

DAMN IT!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> What's our record since Yao's been back now?


6-2, I think.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

cornholio said:


> 6-2, I think.


yep, and our 2 losses were against Cleveland (first game Yao was back) and Phoenix (2nd of back-to-back games). Our 6 wins didn't necessarily come against great teams either, but its good to see our team playing well.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Man 50 points... Thats crazy. Is that the most a team won by this season?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

50! It the same score Kobe got tonight against the wolves. 
I still can't believe we won by this margin.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

You better believe it. I am not even scared of the Suns anymore. Wonder if both sides will turn up for their next game since its the second last game of the season and Suns will probably be a lock for 2nd at the time and the Rockets might have sorted out whether they are 4th or 5th by then.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

bAh, i really want that 4th seed, so we could beat Utah at home. It doesnt matter really cause all im worried about is matchups, we matchup with the same teams whether were 4th or 5th. Utah first then Spurs second then if we reach the finals, i hope we can beat dallas with a healthy yao ming and a rejuvinated bench. OOOO i hope bonzi comes and burns dallas like he did SA last year.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I missed who asked, but Steve Novak is fine he was just inactive (we have too many healthy players! lol)


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

kisstherim said:


>


lol @ Yao.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> I missed who asked, but Steve Novak is fine he was just inactive (we have too many healthy players! lol)


CHEERS :cheers:


----------

